# sony vaio touch pad turn off



## jamucat (Nov 25, 2004)

Can anyone tell me how to turn off the touch pad on a Sony PCG 9241.
Thanks,
Carlos


----------



## jamucat (Nov 25, 2004)

*Turn off touch pad*

Well since no body else answered this and I found the result Here it is.
There is no bios or hardware shut off. Go to control panel device mgr and remove it in there. It is not called touch pad and I can't remember what it was called but it worked and the 88 year old man is happy.
Charles


----------



## Luka (Apr 5, 2010)

For others:

You need to go to: START/CONTROL PANEL/DEVICES AND PRINTERS/YOUR PC/ AND SWITCH OFF "Pointing Device"

Cheers
Luka


----------



## DCM1519 (Sep 13, 2010)

I just did it successfully on my Sony VAIO laptop. I have been fighting this thin for a month and it is a relief to get rid of it.

My operating system is Windows 7 Professional.

I did the following

Start
All Programs
VAIO Control Center
Keyboard and Mouse
Pointing Devices

then I unchecked the "enable" box and pressed OK and the problem was solved.

Hope this helps


----------

